# My Fuel Tank Guage



## FD611V (Nov 27, 2013)

I've made many changes to my '49 8N. In my original thread I posted earlier, I mentioned that I had added a fuel guage to the instrument panel. This is how I did it...photo here.




I would like to make note... These photo(s) I have listed here are my own. 
I "was" a member of the "mytractorforum.com" for many years until I was "booted" off this past week for protesting a member(s) from using my photo(s) for their own gain. I would like to illustrate I don't mind one wanting to save one or more of these photos to their hard drive or CD -DVD-R for future viewing, however, please don't upload them to a photo album so they can be used and seen by anyone on the web. This is what happen by some at ...mytractorforum.com and they appeared on the Bing.com photo album, photobucket and probably some others websites. It's hard to explain, but I have photobucket and my account there is "private and must require a code and password by me... no others can see my photo album. So, the dirty dogs at ...my tractorforum saved the photo(s) to their photo album and posted them as if it were their tractors photos.

I will add more photos of my modifications I've made to the 8N in time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

FD611V said:


> I've made many changes to my '49 8N. In my original thread I posted earlier, I mentioned that I had added a fuel guage to the instrument panel. This is how I did it...photo here.
> 
> I would like to make note... These photo(s) I have listed here are my own.
> I "was" a member of the "mytractorforum.com" for many years until I was "booted" off this past week for protesting a member(s) from using my photo(s) for their own gain. I would like to illustrate I don't mind one wanting to save one or more of these photos to their hard drive or CD -DVD-R for future viewing, however, please don't upload them to a photo album so they can be used and seen by anyone on the web. This is what happen by some at ...mytractorforum.com and they appeared on the Bing.com photo album, photobucket and probably some others websites. It's hard to explain, but I have photobucket and my account there is "private and must require a code and password by me... no others can see my photo album. So, the dirty dogs at ...my tractorforum saved the photo(s) to their photo album and posted them as if it were their tractors photos.
> ...


I am the "Dirty Dog"..

Again, I am sorry you do not understand the workings of the Internet. There is no such thing as a "Private Bing Photo Album". Once you post a picture on any website (this one included) it is picked up by Internet Search Engines and is posted on the *W*orld *W*ide *W*eb.

I copied your picture on, MTF, not knowing that it was your tractor. If I had known that it was yours, I would have stated that and given you credit!!

Enjoy your stay here..Ken N Tx edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ken, you dirty dog! 
I've done some searching on the WWW and all my crap is on there.... mostly came from here.
I notice that Hemmings used my truck on a blog but actually acknowledged me at the end of the articles. My truck is posted in "My Album" on Hemmings, so I guess it's there for the lookin', there for the takin'!

Same sort of thing with that facebook I think. I don't use it much, just to see what the kids might be up to now and again. Don't know much about it, and don't plan on become "good" at it. Just freaks me out at what the kids put on there and it's there for everyone to see!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FD611V said:


> I've made many changes to my '49 8N. In my original thread I posted earlier, I mentioned that I had added a fuel guage to the instrument panel. This is how I did it...photo here. I will add more photos of my modifications I've made to the 8N in time.


Nice job on the install. I checked out your other posts and I sure like those gauges.
Cheers
Bill


----------

